# [Q] Any hope for Silverlight on Android



## bookbean (May 18, 2013)

I have a Galaxy Note 10.1 WiFi GT-N8013.     I would like to be able to watch live television coverage from CNN.  Presently, they (CNN and Google) say that their app does not work on this device and they will not advise when, or if, this problem will be resolved.

Looking for an alternative solution, I turned to some apps that still run Flash Player, such as the UC Browser.   I thought that I was getting close to getting the CNN website to load within UCB (as it was mimicking a desktop version), until it requested that I install MS Silverlight.   Well, so much for that.

It seems that there is no equivalent to running Silverlight on the Android platform.   Apparently, some time ago, there was a Moonlight project, but that appears to have come to a permanent halt based upon what I believe to be threats of litigation from M$.

So my question is whether this project may have come back to life in a different format?  I can't imagine that I am the only GT-N8013 that has an interest in using the device from time to time to watch current events on CNN (or other live media cable networks).   It seems to work fine on My Droid Razr Maxx XT-912, however I assume that it works there because of also being on the LTE network.

Does anyone know what the future holds for getting Silverlight working on Android?


----------



## 8redd (May 19, 2013)

bookbean said:


> I have a Galaxy Note 10.1 WiFi GT-N8013.     I would like to be able to watch live television coverage from CNN.  Presently, they (CNN and Google) say that their app does not work on this device and they will not advise when, or if, this problem will be resolved.
> 
> Looking for an alternative solution, I turned to some apps that still run Flash Player, such as the UC Browser.   I thought that I was getting close to getting the CNN website to load within UCB (as it was mimicking a desktop version), until it requested that I install MS Silverlight.   Well, so much for that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Silverlight is a dead platform for most practical purposes. Even netflix is working to switch from it. I dont think that anyone would bother to build an Android port for it.


----------



## peterlolty (May 21, 2013)

It's closed source from Microsoft and mono can give you a try the .net framework but not silvernight.

Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## ziddey (May 26, 2013)

8redd said:


> Silverlight is a dead platform for most practical purposes. Even netflix is working to switch from it. I dont think that anyone would bother to build an Android port for it.

Click to collapse



That's how I understood it as well. Strange that Amazon just switched over in the past month


----------



## JohnKersten (May 26, 2013)

ziddey said:


> That's how I understood it as well. Strange that Amazon just switched over in the past month

Click to collapse



HTML5 will be the new standard.


----------



## sefra3 (Jul 16, 2013)

so there is no way having silverlight on android? for now? I need to watch some programs on my tablet


----------



## acebeace (Aug 30, 2013)

sefra3 said:


> so there is no way having silverlight on android? for now? I need to watch some programs on my tablet

Click to collapse



Like a workaround - you can use RDP or VNC and use a "normal" computer for opening silverlight pages...


----------



## ehartwell (Aug 30, 2013)

it's a year later, and Microsoft is still reluctant to give an honest answer. However, if you go to their developer web site msdn.com and click on "I build Android apps", they take you to a page that tells you why and how to port your app to Windows 8. "_Windows 8 is the fastest-growing mobile OS. Your app belongs here_". 

In other words, Microsoft considers _*Android*_ to be a dead platform. Silverlight is closed source, so only Microsoft can port it. I think it's safe to say the chances of them changing their minds and porting Silverlight to Android after all, when they're taking such a bath on all Windows 8 platforms, is .... zero.

Is anybody still using Silverlight for web apps in 2013? Maybe this thread is moot.


----------



## rayandreas (Sep 3, 2013)

ehartwell said:


> it's a year later, and Microsoft is still reluctant to give an honest answer. However, if you go to their developer web site msdn.com and click on "I build Android apps", they take you to a page that tells you why and how to port your app to Windows 8. "_Windows 8 is the fastest-growing mobile OS. Your app belongs here_".
> 
> In other words, Microsoft considers _*Android*_ to be a dead platform. Silverlight is closed source, so only Microsoft can port it. I think it's safe to say the chances of them changing their minds and porting Silverlight to Android after all, when they're taking such a bath on all Windows 8 platforms, is .... zero.
> 
> Is anybody still using Silverlight for web apps in 2013? Maybe this thread is moot.

Click to collapse



I, too, am nneding Silverlight for my tablet. I am in a RN program that makes us test/quiz on a program called ATI that requires Silverlight to be able to answer and read test questions. I wish I had an answer for this. I know that if someone did figure this out that a great bounty would come from it. I would definitely donate.


----------



## ehartwell (Sep 3, 2013)

rayandreas said:


> I, too, am needing Silverlight for my tablet. I am in a RN program that makes us test/quiz on a program called ATI that requires Silverlight to be able to answer and read test questions. I wish I had an answer for this. I know that if someone did figure this out that a great bounty would come from it. I would definitely donate.

Click to collapse



acebeace had the best advice. Assuming you have access to a Windows PC, you can run the Silverlight app on the PC but use your tablet as a remote control: go to Google Play and search for "remote desktop". Note that there may be additional challenges if the PC and tablet aren't on the same local network; there are paid apps that handle this better. It's clear that Google is working towards their own version: see Chrome Remote Desktop.

If you don't have access to a Windows desktop, you might be able to find an online browser that supports Silverlight. 

Finally, I've never tried this, but Onlive Desktop claims to have an Android app that connects to a virtual PC desktop in the cloud. Their browser was supposed to support Silverlight, but it's not clear if it actually does. Fortunately, there's a free trial.


----------



## venki5star (Sep 29, 2013)

bookbean said:


> I have a Galaxy Note 10.1 WiFi GT-N8013.     I would like to be able to watch live television coverage from CNN.  Presently, they (CNN and Google) say that their app does not work on this device and they will not advise when, or if, this problem will be resolved.
> 
> Looking for an alternative solution, I turned to some apps that still run Flash Player, such as the UC Browser.   I thought that I was getting close to getting the CNN website to load within UCB (as it was mimicking a desktop version), until it requested that I install MS Silverlight.   Well, so much for that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you guys heard about "Moonlight" project?

Source: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1207785


----------



## im_cannonfodder (Nov 25, 2013)

venki5star said:


> Did you guys heard about "Moonlight" project?
> 
> Source: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1207785

Click to collapse



the more I use this Sony Xperia tablet the more I realise I should have purchased a pc......


----------



## medworthy (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re-compiling Pipelight*

Hi, 
I have just been reading about a open-source project called pipelight and just thought that this could be re-compiled and used with ARM based devices (such as tablets).

If this is posible then you could have silverlight on tablets, alternatively re-compile moonlight (only problem with moonlight is that there is no DRM support).


----------



## amandus88 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Silverlight on android*

Dear Medworthy

That gives us hope.
If you now more of this solution let us now.

Regards

Pierre:fingers-crossed:



medworthy said:


> Hi,
> I have just been reading about a open-source project called pipelight and just thought that this could be re-compiled and used with ARM based devices (such as tablets).
> 
> If this is posible then you could have silverlight on tablets, alternatively re-compile moonlight (only problem with moonlight is that there is no DRM support).

Click to collapse


----------



## Redstarr1 (Jan 12, 2014)

medworthy said:


> Hi,
> I have just been reading about a open-source project called pipelight and just thought that this could be re-compiled and used with ARM based devices (such as tablets).
> 
> If this is posible then you could have silverlight on tablets, alternatively re-compile moonlight (only problem with moonlight is that there is no DRM support).

Click to collapse





amandus88 said:


> Dear Medworthy
> 
> That gives us hope.
> If you now more of this solution let us now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Pipelight uses Wine to run Silverlight on Linux based OSes. While there is some work being done to run Wine on Android, the binaries for Silverlight would still need to be rewritten for ARM. These aren't open source, I think it's way too simplistic to think those could be just "compiled" for ARM.

Unfortunately, I think we'll just have to wait until HTML5 completely supports DRM and the content providers make that switch. It's very irritating to see how they've chosen such a biased and proprietary system at the moment.


----------



## daniel_bisegna (Jan 16, 2014)

ehartwell said:


> it's a year later, and Microsoft is still reluctant to give an honest answer. However, if you go to their developer web site msdn.com and click on "I build Android apps", they take you to a page that tells you why and how to port your app to Windows 8. "_Windows 8 is the fastest-growing mobile OS. Your app belongs here_".
> 
> In other words, Microsoft considers _*Android*_ to be a dead platform. Silverlight is closed source, so only Microsoft can port it. I think it's safe to say the chances of them changing their minds and porting Silverlight to Android after all, when they're taking such a bath on all Windows 8 platforms, is .... zero.
> 
> Is anybody still using Silverlight for web apps in 2013? Maybe this thread is moot.

Click to collapse



I need silverlight on my HTC one for my school timetable :/


----------



## ericritou (Mar 6, 2014)

*Silverlight Android*

Not in a position to try this at the moment but pls see:
http://gizmodo.com/5037919/skyfire-...icrosoft-silverlight-plus-100-more-beta-codes

and report back if it works.
Cheers







bookbean said:


> I have a Galaxy Note 10.1 WiFi GT-N8013.     I would like to be able to watch live television coverage from CNN.  Presently, they (CNN and Google) say that their app does not work on this device and they will not advise when, or if, this problem will be resolved.
> 
> Looking for an alternative solution, I turned to some apps that still run Flash Player, such as the UC Browser.   I thought that I was getting close to getting the CNN website to load within UCB (as it was mimicking a desktop version), until it requested that I install MS Silverlight.   Well, so much for that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bookbean (Mar 8, 2014)

*Silverlight on Android*

This has now become a mute subject for me. I have given up on the CNN app in favor of Xfinity's app which works great.  Not only can I watch CNN, I can now watch pretty much anything that I get on my TV.


----------



## lorvix (Aug 21, 2014)

*opera*

if this help...i use opera-browser(not opera-mini) on my android, because silverlight based sites works...


----------



## Ilovewindowsphone (Nov 26, 2014)

lorvix said:


> if this help...i use opera-browser(not opera-mini) on my android, because silverlight based sites works...

Click to collapse



they dont ~ or well at least sky go etc doesnt work


----------

